
Disneyland and California Adventure Will Be Closed Starting Saturday - codezero
https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/coronavirus/disneyland-and-california-adventure-will-be-closed-starting-saturday-due-to-coronavirus/2327917/
======
codezero
I went to Disneyland this past weekend expecting people to have already
cancelled their trips, and it was as crowded as I had ever seen it.

With events with much fewer people shutting down, I was wondering when
Disneyland would - they see upwards of 50k people per day, many international
travelers. It makes sense for the park to be crowded as most folks plan these
trips months in advance, so a cancellation is not something folks will do
unless under huge duress.

That Disney is making this move, and not a federal or state agency is
impressive, but also depressing.

